
Why does Heap's algorithm work? (2016) - signa11
http://ruslanledesma.com/2016/06/17/why-does-heap-work.html
======
8bitpimp
I have converted the presented algorythm to a non-recursive yielding version
for what its worth:

[https://gist.github.com/8BitPimp/fb182d04f6c31cabdceb20f714b...](https://gist.github.com/8BitPimp/fb182d04f6c31cabdceb20f714ba8395)

~~~
mrrusof
Hey, thanks for sharing. I put a reference to your gist in the post for
posterity's sake.

------
beeforpork
Reminds me of bell ringing.

------
DroidX86
Nice explanation!

~~~
mrrusof
Thank you!

